# Sulfir smell



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys so h/o has sulfir smell from water in her house. Now she has city water so thats not it. I was thinkin anod rod in nat. Gas w/h. What do you guys think?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Hot or cold?


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Check braided supply hoses, maybe a bad charcoal filter too?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Ahh good call ill check for filters when i get there and it is on hot. Which is why i was thinking anode


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

budders said:


> Ahh good call ill check for filters when i get there and it is on hot. Which is why i was thinking anode


Anode is also a good place to check, the braided supply hose issue has popped up quite a bit for us, bad rubber.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

budders said:


> Ahh good call ill check for filters when i get there and it is on hot. Which is why i was thinking anode


If its the anode once you change it out make sure to shock chlorinate the system...


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

budders said:


> Ahh good call ill check for filters when i get there and it is on hot. Which is why i was thinking anode


Probably anode rod...but I have had that issue ALOT in the city of Dallas on residential high rises that we've built. After the building is finaled and being turned over to owners, the electric water heaters in each unit will be left on for weeks sometimes months before units are occupied. With no hot water being run and the heater just cooking that water, there's something in the Dallas water that will cause a BAD rotten egg smell...I can barely stand to be in these units as I'm flushing the heaters. But once a tenant moves in and water is being used regularly, I never hear another complaint....


----------



## Da Bad Guy (Aug 27, 2014)

Plumberman said:


> If its the anode once you change it out make sure to shock chlorinate the system...


I've never heard of shock chlorination after a bad anode replacement? Couldn't you just flush the heater out afterwards. I was thinking shock chlorination being for wells and maybe for below ground water leak repairs. What effect would chlorinating the system have for an anode rod?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Da Bad Guy said:


> I've never heard of shock chlorination after a bad anode replacement? Couldn't you just flush the heater out afterwards. I was thinking shock chlorination being for wells and maybe for below ground water leak repairs. What effect would chlorinating the system have for an anode rod?


To get rid of the sulfur reducing bacteria problem....


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

So update smell i. I. Upstairs laundry in kids full bath but not in master bath any ideas? I think i should still change out and scock the system


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Also on cold very odd


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

not enough info. only on hot or cold or both? is the smell coming from a front load wash machine? i have had that complaint before.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Out here often times when a homeowner calls of either a sulfur or a medicine pill container smell, it can be linked to black iron piping somewhere in the distribution system. I've encountered numerous times both for customers on city water and well water also. I will trace the piping system and sure enough ill find a black iron nipple typically on the water heater, ill replace it and sure enough after a few follow ups with the customer they tell me the smell is gone.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Ok cold side only one in launsry one in kids bath lav and one in downstairs full bath lav. Got to be braided lines right?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Also no inline filters and city water. Made deal with h/o ill charge labor and parts today snd if im wrong ill just charge parts to fix. Its either hoses or anode i figure


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Da Bad Guy said:


> I've never heard of shock chlorination after a bad anode replacement? Couldn't you just flush the heater out afterwards. I was thinking shock chlorination being for wells and maybe for below ground water leak repairs. What effect would chlorinating the system have for an anode rod?


The inside of the tank is compromised because the anode sacrificed, it takes a while for the bacteria to grow enough for it to smell. Chlorination will get rid of the bacteria that's full blown in the tank and water lines...


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

No black pipe anywear. House looks to be done in pex with usual copper lengths to it.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Update. This am all seems fine atm looks like it was braided lines. Tyvm for that tip. Mark it down if u like hooksett nh sulfur smell seemed to be linked to suply lines and laundry hose


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

Curious if the braided supplies are Accor push ons. We've seen lots of those issues in Florida.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

